# El Camino Dash Covers, Anyone used them?



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

So my 86 Elco needs a new dash covers, its cracked and all that. Has anyone on here used the aftermarket molded dash covers? they got them on a bunch of sights, Mikesmontes, elcamino store, ebay, etc. Has anyone here used them, and do you got detail pics, like speaker areas, vent areas, etc. thanks. 

Here are some links so yo know what i am talking about. 

http://www.mikesmontes.com/proddetail.asp?prod=81&cat=2899

http://www.elcaminostore.com/product.asp?p...&dept%5Fid=7075


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

There's 2 dudes from AmigoS Las Vegas that have them,when I first saw them I had no idea they were those "stickon" aftermarket ones.I don't have pictures of them but I honestly didn't think they were these,I myself have 2 El Caminos and I've been hesitant to get them because I'm not sure I want to fix 'em up that much,one's my daily driver.I'm looking to get another '58 Pontiac by the end of the year and as you may have noticed $$$ tight these days,later loco :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the full dash cover in my elco your talking about the hard molded plastic ones right??


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

yeah, the molded ones. I think they do glue or stickover the OG dash no need to remove the dash it says,mine is alreadyout. I will try topost pics of what i have seen later tonight. I like thatclean stocklook, but not that $1000 refurbished dash price ya know?


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

YEAH THEY WORK GOOD THREW A COUPLE IN SOME ELCOS AND MONTES YOU JUST PULL THE DAS OUT A LIL AND SLIDE IT OVER THEN SLIDE THE DASH BACK IN AND IT LOOKS NEW ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

PICS? anyone, it seems like everyone has there 2 cents but no pix. Not trying to dis, but everyones idea of clean is different, and pictures say a thousand words. So pics would be great if anyone gots em. Thanks all. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

the best i could do

its in a 87 MC LS.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

but belive me they will not fit perfect, you will have to work with it, but it beats having a cracked dash


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

looks good, where did you get it from? I am thinkin the elco store can get it to match for like 140-150 shipped. seen em on ebay for like 125 shipped? (car parts, wholesale, mikes montes, etc.) thanks for the pics though, It helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

here is my interior now, I am planning on gettin new seat covers, stock but black, or pillow tops, and black carpet. got more pics to come, car is in pieces now to coem out nice next year.


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

i got one just dont be stingy with the glue i painted mine and put a monte emblem on it looks pretty good :biggrin: put wraping the dash in fabric is way better


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

anymore pics debating on getting one also


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine I can take more detailed pics maybe tomorrow if I get the chance. Like homeboy was saying don't be stingy with the glue and you might have to trim up a small piece here or there but it fits pretty good. I wouldn't pull the dash part way off I would think it would be easier to take the front windshield out and it will come out nice I did neither and it still looks pretty good. I'll have to look and see if I have a reciept on where I got it from.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 10:00 PM~11734352
> *Here is a pic of mine I can take more detailed pics maybe tomorrow if I get the chance. Like homeboy was saying don't be stingy with the glue and you might have to trim up a small piece here or there but it fits pretty good. I wouldn't pull the dash part way off I would think it would be easier to take the front windshield out and it will come out nice I did neither and it still looks pretty good. I'll have to look and see if I have a reciept on where I got it from.
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DID YOUG ET IT FROM? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 10:02 PM~11734382
> *WHERE DID YOUG ET IT FROM? :biggrin:
> *


I got mine from dixie monte carlo and I paid 132.12 total shipped and all


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 10:06 PM~11734434
> *I got mine from dixie monte carlo and I paid 132.12 total shipped and all
> *


THATS THE ONE THAT COVERS THE WHOLE DASH HUH?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 10:07 PM~11734448
> *THATS THE ONE THAT COVERS THE WHOLE DASH HUH?
> *


Yes I figured if I was gonna cover the dash might as well do the whole thing so you cant tell as much I'll post some open door shots so you can see where it's added I'm sure you can tell there if I remember I'm at work now so I can't do shit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 10:11 PM~11734501
> *Yes I figured if I was gonna cover the dash might as well do the whole thing so you cant tell as much I'll post some open door shots so you can see where it's added I'm sure you can tell there if I remember I'm at work now so I can't do shit
> *


 OK THANKS BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2008, 10:14 PM~11734527
> *OK THANKS BRO    :biggrin:
> *


Anytime I'm glad I could give a little input


----------



## NOKTs80 (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 26 2008, 07:31 PM~11710858
> *http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/
> *


im using this site, u can even get a catalog shipped to you for free, i got mine in last nite....its about a 500 page catalog, and about half of it is for 78-88 el cos, malibu and MC...from stock looks to after market. they have lower door panels wit speaker molding on them, rear panels wit speaker moldings, rear shelves w/ speakers, so for that person looking to restore to that stock look...its not a bad site...


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

THEY JUST FUCKING ADD A HUNDRED OR 2 HUNDRED TO EVERYTHING THEY SELL ON THE PRICES


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 2 2008, 05:49 PM~11762863
> *THEY JUST FUCKING ADD A HUNDRED OR 2 HUNDRED TO EVERYTHING THEY SELL ON THE PRICES
> *


yea on some things, but some items are regular price, like everybody else in the g-body game


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 26 2008, 06:24 PM~11710801
> *but belive me they will not fit perfect, you will have to work with it, but it beats having a cracked dash
> *


they fucking suck period....... better of spending the money to get it refurbished


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

I dont have a grand to pay for a refurbished dash homie, wish i did. .then again if i did i would not be on here askin either. But think i am gonna ball on a budget this time and go for the $100 fix. if it sucks its only $100.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOKTs80_@Oct 2 2008, 11:31 AM~11758996
> *im using this site, u can even get a catalog shipped to you for free, i got mine in last nite....its about a 500 page catalog, and about half of it is for 78-88 el cos, malibu and MC...from stock looks to after market. they have lower door panels wit speaker molding on them, rear panels wit speaker moldings, rear shelves w/ speakers, so for that person looking to restore to that stock look...its not a bad site...
> *



I've primarily ordered my parts from Dixiemontecarlo, and you pay a lil more but I just doing business with them. I ordered a dash cover for the Monte b/c I wasn't gonna spend $1000 bux to refurbish mine. Imma post pics later when I start my build up though good luck homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 21 2008, 09:47 AM~11928180
> *I've primarily ordered my parts from Dixiemontecarlo, and you pay a lil more but I just doing business with them. I ordered a dash cover for the Monte b/c I wasn't gonna spend $1000 bux to refurbish mine. Imma post pics later when I start my build up though good luck homie!
> *


X-2 BRO I GOT MY DASH FOR MY MALIBU THERE & IT FITS PERFECT!


----------



## vicjerry007 (Jun 11, 2011)

I too caught a small glimpse at the elusive dash covers. I got tired of waiting for someone else to locate the company that has them so I did some research and found ‘em myself and they’re under $100.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

i got one on my 83 elco from dixiemontecarlo. what you save on $ they make back on shipping :roflmao:like everybody else said make sure u glue it all over, im sure u could just use regular adhesive silicone if u were to run out of that little tube they give you. i had to trim mine in some spots with a razor blade like around the glove box and where the stereo/ac controls are. also had to pull off the dash cluster box where the gauges are in order to fit the dash over it. helps to take the steering wheel off too, parts that the cover doesnt cover i think are the glove box, under the steering wheel and the gauge box thing.


----------

